# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Closest ATM to Treasure Beach?

## frankk

First time stay at Treasure Beach next month, but stayed in Negril many times previously. I generally use ATM to get reasonable rate for JA cash. 

Anyone advise where closest ATM would be? 

Thanks!

----------


## TAH

Black River.

----------


## frankk

Thank you.  

That appears to be a long distance, so I will plan to get all my JA cash before I get on site. 

Have a good one!

----------


## TAH

You too, and yes you'll want to bring enough cash to TB for the duration of your stay there. Not many places accept cards there either.

Black River is only about a 30-40 minute ride away, if you do need to get there.

----------

